
Open-source community stepped in after maps broke across the internet - uptown
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/08/the_open_source_community_stepped_in_after_maps_broke_across_the_internet.html
======
Piskvorrr
Specifically, "other tile servers have sprung up, now that MapQuest no longer
serves their rendering of OpenStreetMap tiles free-as-in-beer." Fortunately,
switching to another OSM tile provider is really easy on the technical side -
you can even set up your own, in a matter of hours.

------
milliams
> OpenStreetMap, a company and community

OpenStreetMap is not a company.

Also, only one mention of "OpenStreetMap" in that whole article despite it
being what it's really about is a little strange.

